# M/V Dunav - Jugolinija Rijeka



## Lussino (May 4, 2014)

Model in scale 1/350 M/V Dunav , owned by Jugolinija Rijeka.Sunk 28.12.1980 on route from.L.A USA to Qinqdao ,China with 32 crewmembers furing heavy stormy weather North Pacific Ocean.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Lussino,

A very nice model and diorama/case.
A moving memorial to a tragic loss.

Do you have any connection to the crew?

Best Regards,
Dave


----------

